# NES Classic C6 error.



## Berserk_Fury (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey all, anyone know how to fix the c6 error? Basically I put a translated DBZ Famicom rom on the NES classic but it only boots to an error saying C6. Hakchi said the mapper isnt supported. Anyone know a fix for this? This error only happens to me with Famicom roms, NES roms work fine.


----------



## koffieleut (Nov 25, 2018)

Have you installed retroach? Most of the hames that aren't supported by the mini emulator, runs great with retroarch.


----------



## Berserk_Fury (Nov 29, 2018)

koffieleut said:


> Have you installed retroach? Most of the hames that aren't supported by the mini emulator, runs great with retroarch.


I have now after finding a tutorial and learning about all the modules the nes classic can support.


----------



## Torrkwrench (Thursday at 1:26 PM)

Hello,

I am also getting this error for all games regardless of territory.  Im very familiar with using hakchi, ive modded two snes mini to play very rare, english translated copies of sfc games with no issue.  However, im receiving this error with every rom, which has been downloaded no headers from no intro.  I installed retroarch and downloaded and installed multiple cores but nothing seems to resolve.  At best, i get black screen and rhen return to main screen.  Any help would be very appreciated.

	Post automatically merged: Friday at 2:38 AM



Torrkwrench said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also getting this error for all games regardless of territory.  Im very familiar with using hakchi, ive modded two snes mini to play very rare, english translated copies of sfc games with no issue.  However, im receiving this error with every rom, which has been downloaded no headers from no intro.  I installed retroarch and downloaded and installed multiple cores but nothing seems to resolve.  At best, i get black screen and rhen return to main screen.  Any help would be very appreciated.


Got it! The problem was using unheadered roms.  Nes emulation on the mini requires the use of headered roms.


----------

